# What spotting scope?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I would rather not go more than $300-$350. What scope should I get? Would it be worth going more to get a vortex.... Or are there just as good alternatives for a little less? I would like a fairly good one


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a Redfield Rampage....I have liked it and feel it fits my needs very well. I was told when I bought it that it is very similar to the Vortex, but lacks the warranty that Vortex offers.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vortex-Noma...792?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d721fea8
Heres the Nomad for $199 if you hurry. 
Alssport.com has it for $249


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vortex-Noma...792?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d721fea8
> Heres the Nomad for $199 if you hurry.
> Alssport.com has it for $249


+1 on the Nomad for your price range.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would actually put the extra money towards a good quality pair of binoculars. Most hunters may pack their spotting scope with them one or two times in the field and then they start to leave it in the truck or don't bother to bring it all together. And you can include me in that group. I actually wished that I would of taken the $400.00 that I paid for my spotting scope and added it to the $300.00 pair of binoculars that I bought a year later.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Someone posted on a similar thread just last week a deal that Cameraland NY had for the next step up from the Nomad for only $349, I think it is the Viper.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Someone posted on a similar thread just last week a deal that Cameraland NY had for the next step up from the Nomad for only $349, I think it is the Viper.


That deal is done since it was their "Deal of the Day" If you subscribe to their news letter they have that type of deal quite often.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I just looked and they have the Viper 15-45x65 for $349


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

so far, i've been happy with this one:

http://www.opticsplanet.com/leupold-15-45x60-straight-sx-1-ventana-spotting-scope.html


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I just purchased the Nomad for $199, hopefully it is a good buy thanks mike.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I honestly feel the Rampage is superior to the Nomad. Especially in low light conditions. Having a larger objective definitely helps. Otherwise I'd say spend an extra 100 bucks and get the Diamondback for $400. The clarity is great. Or just do what Critter said and get you a better set of binos. Looking with both eyes is always more comfortable than one. The diamondback 10x50 or 12x50's are the best set for your money IMO.


----------

